# My first swarm trap success



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

And man was it a big one. I have been trying for these bees for two years. I was so excited. Couldn't believe how many bees were in the trap. Must have been 5# or more.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats! Is is from one of yours? Any details or tips you would like to share? Great photos.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

PCQ.... What kind a trap is that ..? Looks like a bunch of burlap bags rolled up....

Nice job <


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats on the trap Parke County. I now how you feel I think. I finally got a swarm trapped a few days ago after getting 2 other swarms off posts and in an old misplaced deep box in the barn across the street only a few 1000 feet from my trap!!! I still have 4 more traps out there so hopefully I can get some more action!!! It feels good to catch the bee's where you place a trap.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Texas Bee said:


> PCQ.... What kind a trap is that ..? Looks like a bunch of burlap bags rolled up....
> 
> Nice job <


Texas, that's the common swarm trap you can find in many supplier catalogs- Dadant and others. Made out of compressed paper product that looks like a giant peat pot planter with a lid. 

I just use hive bodies or nucs with old drawn frames and HoneyBHealthy smeared around inside the opening as an attractant. Works very well although I did have one large swarm go into a hive body trap one day only to leave it for some place they must have found more attactive the next day. Other than that one time, it's worked pretty well for me. I also like that you don't have to remove them from the trap and place into a hive because they're already in one!


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

When I got home, I only had one deep ready. There were so many bees, I put an empty deep on top of the hive and put some feed on. Went back in one day to put frames in and look how much comb they had already made!


----------

